# Dash Motorsports



## Slot-Rev (Mar 2, 2011)

What happened to Dash Motorsports? I see they are still in plentiful supply but no website and Others are saying they are done?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Somebody said something that ruffeled his feathers, so he took his ball and went home. Sad too, 'cause he was about to produce a tjet replacement chassis.
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dan has not quit altogether. I was at the Aberdeen MD trade show Sunday and talked with a dealer who has 4 different color "Black Beauty" ( Green Hornet ) bodies in large quantities that were released since the blow up. to think that he just held onto them and only recently released them is absurd. I hope he is just gathering cash to fund the chassis he put so much effort into reviving. he still sells on eBay and is easy to find there.


----------



## Slot-Rev (Mar 2, 2011)

alpink said:


> Dan has not quit altogether. I was at the Aberdeen MD trade show Sunday and talked with a dealer who has 4 different color "Black Beauty" ( Green Hornet ) bodies in large quantities that were released since the blow up. to think that he just held onto them and only recently released them is absurd. I hope he is just gathering cash to fund the chassis he put so much effort into reviving. he still sells on eBay and is easy to find there.


Do you know what his seller name is? I bought a few over the weekend on ebay.
Wanted to make it to Aberdeen but forgot about it and made other plans for this past weekend


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't see his ID presently in this search. http://toys.shop.ebay.com/Slot-Cars...=Slot_Cars&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=10 but luckygail certainly is selling a lot. use other search paramaters to find other sellers like Tom Stumph, who has an ID on this board and will respond if you send him a private message. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=3393jb&ftab=AllFeedback . http://shop.ebay.com/3393jb/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25 .


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Al, I believe Luckygail is Lucky Bob's wife. If you need bodies just check with Lucky Bob's web site, I know he and Gail did some business with Dan...


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is a link to his eBay sales.
http://shop.ebay.com/3393jb/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25
Although he currently has nothing listed.
hojoe


----------

